# My 98 GXE



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the sig.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN seth--U killing me!!! Im trying to hold bac from doing my interior untill I get my kit and paint complete.....

BUT these pics are really throwing me off track Im gonna be strong and resist u and your temptations.....

I WILL BE STRONG!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

where did you pick up the floor neons and how much were they?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha ha!
Thans MP. Strong the dark side is. May the force be with you.
sentra 95 - I got the neons from about 3 different people on e-bay. 3 of them are streetglow 10 inchers. 2 are no-name brand. and one is a thin style autozone special. There are a few threads of me explaining where and why I installed each. Search around.

Seth


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Ha ha!
> Thans MP. Strong the dark side is. May the force be with you.
> sentra 95 - I got the neons from about 3 different people on e-bay. 3 of them are streetglow 10 inchers. 2 are no-name brand. and one is a thin style autozone special. There are a few threads of me explaining where and why I installed each. Search around.
> 
> Seth *


i will search for the where, but i can see why, they look nice!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I figured I may as well not add another thread for my car since i already have one. I guess we're supposed to update 'our' threads when we get mods done or at least photodocumented (I know how hard it is here to 'say' you did something but not have 'proof'). Anyway, I'm sure these two pics are floating around in other threads showing the accessory, but here are the updated exterior and interior shots:









the mirrors got body matched, and the corners got replaced. soon my headlights will match the corners.








here the HU and CD changer match the EL in the HVAC and dash, and I replaced the bulb covers to make the nedles glow red to match the radio.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

NICE 

Whered you get the bulbs from for the dash?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride seth..

love the interior


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it looks good.

I have some blue interior lights as well but mine strobe...
looks pretty sick...

But I wish I can get them to not blink likr yours.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey seth wut U gonna about the Heads....

IM def gonna have to get sum kinda strobe in my car.. Ive got a double layer of tint--5% and I really need sum light in there at night...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The dome light is off in the photo. Just the neons down low are lighting up the floor. 
Gfunk which bulbs do you mean? THe ones behind the cluster or the ones on the floor? There are no bulbs in the center console area except a blue one by the shifter.
MP all the international places are not responding to my emails. Either that or they don't have the parts that I'm looking for. My last resort will be to get halo's and paint them black like mark did to match the stealth sides. I did a photoshop to see how it would look on my car:










of course that would be with a GTR bumper, but that's $500 (with paint I'm assuming) and that amount of money being spent on my car is a looooooong way off. Halos are $160 w/shipping to canada and black paint is $3.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Seth,

Im talking about the bulbs behind the cluster.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH thats exactly wut I was goin to suggest to U seth...IM doin the same with my light. We should get together and do them...I still need the stealth corners though....

Hey but wait a min. U said Canada--so wut U not in Miami anymore???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
GFunk, the bulbs behind the cluster are the factory bulbs. I just put the autometer guage covers (blue before, now red) to light up the white needles during the day, to a reddish color at night.
MP, I still 'live' in Miami, just I'm spending the year in Montreal. I should be back in august. I hope (yeah right) that I will get the halos and paint them before christmastime, maybe even thanksgiving. It's not an availability issue, its a money thing.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Here's a closeup pic:










Seth


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

whos your sister on the far right  

nice guages, but do they get annoying to look at too much? just wondering.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
No jokes about my sister. She's only 16.
Actually, the guages aren't as visually 'loud' as you might think. I've only had troubles when doing cross country jaunts at night when they are brighter than your headlights. But you can dim them with the rest of the dash with the factory dimmer.
Ideallly for times like that I would just dim the whole dash altogether and use a heads up display kit to shine speed and RPM on the windshield. Hmm...bodykit or heads up display...

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I got new plates the other day (meaning my car is finally registered and 'owned' by me in my name) and the last three letters are SKT (I didn't pick the plates, it was random). Maybe I should give my car a name now, hows 'skeet' sound?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just the latest updates:
Snow tires:








Aluminum bezel cover:









Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

seth all I can say about those snow tires is--- MIAMI....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *seth all I can say about those snow tires is--- MIAMI....  *


dont forget cali


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW:








(dec.13)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:cheers: 
:banana: <-------- He's doing the Birthday Dance.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Seth how in the hell did U do that????  ...well anywayz Happy Late B-day buddy..... :jump: <------hes doin the B-day bounce for u

lol.......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

And so,
For those of you out of the loop, here's my new front and sides:

























Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

www.sethwas.webcentre.ca/pics/cleansent.jpg

(its a half a meg so I didn't want to post it)

All I need now is about 2 inches less ride hight in the front (rear I am not so concerned about but with coilovers they will drop too about an inch and a half or so), and paint my calipers blue. Both will be done by summer. The caliper paint I own, but will do in around 4 weeks.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Just to keep this updated:
Interior trim:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21154

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

seth I would absolutely piss my pants if I saw U coming up behind me with all those DAMN lights..... 

BUT damn CMON get a drop for US....I think the car would look so much better man....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I know, I know, I know.
I hate looking at the car with a totally non-stock appearance and yet it looks tall. (revised front end, rims, painted mirrors) But what can you do. I don't believe in lowering for looks, and the cheapest set of coilovers is a grand. Still, maybe over the summer I can convice the powers that be that my stock suspension is junked out anyway (from 5 years/50,000mi of Boston, Manhattan, New england, and Montreal driving) and that I need a new one, and no matter where you get your suspension its gonna be at least $250 a corner.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Web Page Update.
------------------------|||||
_____________________\/\/\/


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=195062#post195062

Picture update


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Brake update:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=426552#post426552

Seth


----------

